
Ask HN: Stripe aside, any other event software that can sell tickets for events? - chrisophebar
I am looking at processing 1 million yearly in ticket sales. Seeking a company for whom selling tickets is their core tech&#x2F;product. Ideally using apis&#x2F;webhooks and Rails.
======
DrScump
Electronic only, or printed?

Do you control the venue(s)?

